# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Nov 2020 RollCall... For Optimistis Only!!!

## ukran1ans

Well this is about the time I usually start it...

Nov 27th - Dec 13th, White Sands...

----------


## Rumlover

God willing November 25 - December 4.

----------


## 1966 Hippie

Have airfare, hotel, booked, from 11-17 to 12-2. Cant wait to see everyone. God willing it will all work out. Looking forward to Thanksgiving dinner at the Charella. Dan

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

Nov 21 to Dec 12 at White Sands. Hopefully.

----------


## lahoge

White Sands - Nov. 6th through Nov. 14th.

----------


## 1966 Hippie

Still booked for November at Fun Holiday for 3 weeks. Having Thanksgiving dinner at the Charella Inn. Looking forward to a much needed vacation. Survived abdominal aortic aneurysm repair in June. It was postponed from March because of the pandemic and was put at the head of the list because of the severity of it. This old Hippie looking forward to a great time in November hope all we be returning to Negril too. My Jamaican nurses in the Hospital back here in New Jersey say I have more than 9 lives and I don’t die because I love Jamaica and Negril so much. God bless you all, Dan

----------


## Robday95

We are staying at Lemirage 11/25 -12/7.

----------


## Markj

First trip for me. Staying @ Legends 11/25-12/22, can't wait, Alaska Mark

----------


## phineasfreakears

November 15th to the 21st at Legends, staying positive!

----------


## ukran1ans

> Still booked for November at Fun Holiday for 3 weeks. Having Thanksgiving dinner at the Charella Inn. Looking forward to a much needed vacation. Survived abdominal aortic aneurysm repair in June. It was postponed from March because of the pandemic and was put at the head of the list because of the severity of it. This old Hippie looking forward to a great time in November hope all we be returning to Negril too. My Jamaican nurses in the Hospital back here in New Jersey say I have more than 9 lives and I dont die because I love Jamaica and Negril so much. God bless you all, Dan


Glad to hear you're all right dude! My older brother had that surgery over 10 years ago, so I saw how tough it is to go thru it.... we'll have to meet up at Coco for happy hour in Nov!!!

----------


## 1966 Hippie

> Glad to hear you're all right dude! My older brother had that surgery over 10 years ago, so I saw how tough it is to go thru it.... we'll have to meet up at Coco for happy hour in Nov!!!


Thanks Ukran,  definitely will meet you at Coco. Wondering if Donovan who used to work at Xtabi is at Coco now.

----------


## Bnewb

> Thanks Ukran,  definitely will meet you at Coco. Wondering if Donovan who used to work at Xtabi is at Coco now.


1966 Hippie, great to hear you're doing well. 👍

And, is this the Donovan from Xtabi you're thinking of...

https://negril.com/nt/nt080420.html

----------


## 1966 Hippie

> 1966 Hippie, great to hear you're doing well. 👍
> 
> And, is this the Donovan from Xtabi you're thinking of...
> 
> https://negril.com/nt/nt080420.html


Thanks Lisa, we all miss you and Rob. Looks like Donovan,a little heavier mask makes it difficult and havent seen him since the Xtabi days. When we were told he went to Coco he wasnt there when we went to the property. Would be great if he is at Fun Holiday. Kathryn is always in touch with Omar at Xtabi on the Internet, I will have her ask him. Praying for the Covid-19 to go away. It was really bad here in New Jersey and New York but has calmed down. Riding my motorcycle makes me feel better.

----------


## Celinda

> Well this is about the time I usually start it...
> 
> Nov 27th - Dec 13th, White Sands...


Nov. 7 - 14th Fun Holiday
Celinda & Mike

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

My new dates are Nov 21st till Dec 14th at White Sands. Two extra days in Negril!! Yay!!

----------


## ukran1ans

> My new dates are Nov 21st till Dec 14th at White Sands. Two extra days in Negril!! Yay!!


Lucky B@st@rd!! :Encouragement:

----------


## ukran1ans

BTW, at this time last year, we almost had twice the number of people on the Nov roll call... C'mon optimists... where are you?

Last Year's list on Sept 1st, 2019...

"Soon Come...

Oct/nov Captaind
10/26 - 11/3 Gregandkelly63 + newcomers @ WS/HD
11/2 - 11/16 Lahore @ WS
11/10 - 11/21 B&S @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/19 9isEnough (N&T) @ Catcha
11/12 - 11/21 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/13 - 11/23 Noproblem @ Travelers/Catcha
11-16 - 11-23 Celinda & Mike @FHB
11/17 - 11/27 V & S... @Catcha ( w/B & S) IdAw/beach
11/20 - 11/30 Weeboy1 & mrs.wee + 6 @ CCLP
11/23 - 12/14 Prata Sista @ New Moon Cottages
11/25 - 12/4 Jeri365 @ Xtabi ,CCLP, NP
11/28 - 12/7 Scott & Janet @
11/28 - 12/11 scarltz @ Travelers
11/29 - 12/15 Ukran1ans @ WS
11/30 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ NBCC"

----------


## GbV

Here's another optimist!  Fingers crossed...

11/4 thru 11/14  GbV and Bethy - Idle Awhile and Rockhouse

----------


## irienegril

11/29-12/18.  Flights and room are booked. See you all there

----------


## dockelleyt

Greetings from Buffalo..right now booked White Sands Nov, 28-Dec.14   all depends on restrictions and hope JA doesn't shut down travel from the US.

----------


## Celinda

59 day's!!

----------


## McBriGuy

It’s so hard not being on the November countdown this year ! !

----------


## msbaltimore

I decided to cancel my November trip this year and got a much needed knee replacement instead.  But God willing I will be there next year.  Might even be able to once again do our walk from the Lighthouse back to Coco LaPalm  :Eagerness:

----------


## Rumlover

msbaltimore, that is one long walk!! Wishing you a speedy recovery!!

----------


## Living_the_Dream

you should check out stem cell surgery, i did it last year. saved me from knee replacement

----------


## churchill103

Still counting on our time on the cliffs.

----------


## Scott and Janet

Can't wait to arrive.. Fingers crossed

----------


## billndonna

Atlanta hotel booked for before and after,flights booked,Fun Holiday booked Nov.18th-28th.For crying out loud this has to work out!! Had a new hip put in last year so my dance partner(Lisa) doesn't put me to shame.It has to work out,see y'all soon!

----------


## dockelleyt

Is that the PRP treatment   platelet rich plasma  or something like that ?   My ortho said not AMA approved  so not covered by insurance..is that what you had ?   He still does it but out of your pocket. I just had 3 gel shots so looking at next steps.   Thanks

----------


## Celinda

> Atlanta hotel booked for before and after,flights booked,Fun Holiday booked Nov.18th-28th.For crying out loud this has to work out!! Had a new hip put in last year so my dance partner(Lisa) doesn't put me to shame.It has to work out,see y'all soon!


Dang we leave the 14th but I can let you know how it's going at Fun Holiday.

----------


## billndonna

Thanks Celinda,only thing we are worried about is getting the prop[er tests done ahead of time so we can get approved for travel.Trip number 18 so we are ready to party once approved!!

----------


## Celinda

> Thanks Celinda,only thing we are worried about is getting the prop[er tests done ahead of time so we can get approved for travel.Trip number 18 so we are ready to party once approved!!


Us too I called my Dr today I'm checking out the health dept to find the proper test. This will be our 15th trip since 1995. From turning 35 now 60 we can't wait!

----------


## billndonna

My wife works at a hospital here so she is suppose to check it out today and see what they have to say!

----------


## lahoge

We'll have to come off the list...finally just gave in and cancelled due to not knowing what will change between now and then.  We're from Montana, and it sometimes takes weeks to get your tests back and I'm just not comfortable with the uncertainty of plans changing.  See you next year Negril!  :Frown:

----------


## gregandkelly63

While our dates aren't until December I see we will over lap with a few of you at White Sands.  Make sure to say Hello!  White Sands Dec 6 - 18

----------


## Celinda

What did Donna find out? It looks like our best bet is the health department.

----------


## ukran1ans

> While our dates aren't until December I see we will over lap with a few of you at White Sands.  Make sure to say Hello!  White Sands Dec 6 - 18


I surely will, just look for the big guy with the white baseball cap on the beach and teal bubba cup (filled with Appleton and D. coke!).  If the curfew stays similar to what it is now, I'm sure we'll get alot of time in the evening to chat while sitting at Indies. My buddy Al (justin_a_lyesse) will be hanging around too!

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

> I surely will, just look for the big guy with the white baseball cap on the beach and teal bubba cup (filled with Appleton and D. coke!).  If the curfew stays similar to what it is now, I'm sure we'll get alot of time in the evening to chat while sitting at Indies. My buddy Al (justin_a_lyesse) will be hanging around too!


I certainly will!! 

I also just got my approval to enter Jamaica for my upcoming Oct 3 to 17th trip. I'll try to give a report of what's open or closed along beach road.

----------


## ukran1ans

> I certainly will!! 
> 
> I also just got my approval to enter Jamaica for my upcoming Oct 3 to 17th trip. I'll try to give a report of what's open or closed along beach road.


Well I hope you find Best of the West Open... that's usually 1/4 to 1/3 of my meals on every trip!!! If you get the chance, check out Seastar (good food, entertainment and has the NHL package) and Somewhere West (known for their tacos) to see how they're doing...

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

I've read that neither Best in the West nor Vinnie's was open yet. I'm staying at NBCC but I'll saunter up there one day to check it out.

----------


## ukran1ans

Well the big fear of mine has happened. Gov Cuomo of NY, decreed that all travelers from level 2 and 3 countries will have to quarantine for 14 days upon arrival.  Right now, I'm awaiting a response from my company HR dept to find out if they'll allow me to work from home (I work in IT for my company) for the quarantine period... ugh! Already starting to research other travel options (any countries not level 2 or 3)....

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

> Well the big fear of mine has happened. Gov Cuomo of NY, decreed that all travelers from level 2 and 3 countries will have to quarantine for 14 days upon arrival.  Right now, I'm awaiting a response from my company HR dept to find out if they'll allow me to work from home (I work in IT for my company) for the quarantine period... ugh! Already starting to research other travel options (any countries not level 2 or 3)....


Bummer. Hope they let you work from home. I'm in IT also and we are working from home permanently.

----------


## Rumlover

Man that’s a gut punch for sure!! Stay positive, you’ve still got almost two months before your trip and things will keep changing. Good luck with the work from home option!! We all need our vitamin D!!

----------


## ukran1ans

> Man thats a gut punch for sure!! Stay positive, youve still got almost two months before your trip and things will keep changing. Good luck with the work from home option!! We all need our vitamin D!!


Well in 2 months, it's probably not getting any better (I think we're at least a year away from anything resembling normal).  Besides, Jamaica is at level 3, even if they clear up covid, it'll still be level 2 by the state dept because of it's violence levels in the big cities. I got a response by my HR dept but it wasn't very clear (seems like it's ok but frowned upon, which is a lil nerve racking in a company where I've survived 2 layoffs since covid). If after some clarification, I'm still getting a negative vibe, I'll probably cancel (I wonder if White Sands will refund me? If American airlines will let me retain my flight as a a future credit and for how long?). I've also got a Feb trip booked and I'll wait for a bit before I decide on that trip.

Oh yeah, I saw that report on the super computer study on covid patients and the positive affects of vitamin D to fight Covid if you get it!!!

----------


## ukran1ans

Well it's official, I'm canceling this trip and taking myself off the roll call.  Maybe I'll make it in Feb... enjoy everyone!

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

> Well it's official, I'm canceling this trip and taking myself off the roll call.  Maybe I'll make it in Feb... enjoy everyone!


 :Frown:

----------


## billndonna

> Well it's official, I'm canceling this trip and taking myself off the roll call.  Maybe I'll make it in Feb... enjoy everyone!


Well that sucks for sure.We already had to cancel this past Aprils plans so we are going to try and make this trip work somehow.Stay warm in Buffalo and hopefully your next trip works.

----------


## gregandkelly63

> Well it's official, I'm canceling this trip and taking myself off the roll call.  Maybe I'll make it in Feb... enjoy everyone!


Yes, that does suck.  We were looking forward to meeting you

----------


## ukran1ans

> Yes, that does suck.  We were looking forward to meeting you


Yep and I was looking forward to meeting you folks. I've since found and booked a condo in St. Thomas for a shorter trip then (hopefully the US Virgin Islands can stay off of Cuomo's list but I'll definitely miss all my friends in Jamaica). White Sands is keeping my money but applying it to my Feb trip and I used the canceled flight credits for the trip to St. Thomas.

----------


## dockelleyt

at least we have the Bills to get us through the fall   Irie vibes

----------


## ukran1ans

> at least we have the Bills to get us through the fall   Irie vibes


I know, all the years I wore my Bills cap on the beach and took allot of crap from other fans and I now I can't be there to give it back.. Lol.

----------


## phineasfreakears

Unfortunately we have to be taken off the list, canceled our November trip today. Can only hope the wife will be willing to travel early in 2021. Be smart and stay safe everyone.

----------


## billndonna

Had to do a slight change in our schedule due to all kinds of crazy **** but we are now going Nov.19 to Dec.1st. Bonus for the change is 2 extra days in paradise!!

----------


## 1966 Hippie

> Had to do a slight change in our schedule due to all kinds of crazy **** but we are now going Nov.19 to Dec.1st. Bonus for the change is 2 extra days in paradise!!


Glad to hear you guys are still coming. Will have a good time at Fun Holiday. Looking forward to seeing you. Dan

----------


## Celinda

> Glad to hear you guys are still coming. Will have a good time at Fun Holiday. Looking forward to seeing you. Dan


Gonna miss you all at Fun Holiday we leave the 14th.

----------


## billndonna

It's going to be a great time and we have several couples staying there through the first week of December,we have stayed there 2 or 3 times in the past and always had a great time.See you soon Dan! Dan,some of our peeps are a bit crazy ,just an FYI.If you hear music and laughter when you don't think you should hear that,it's the crazy ones!!

----------


## billndonna

Celinda,Just warm them up for us!!Have a great time,sorry we will miss meeting y'all!

----------


## Celinda

26 days and we will!!!

----------


## gregandkelly63

> I know, all the years I wore my Bills cap on the beach and took allot of crap from other fans and I now I can't be there to give it back.. Lol.


Sorry you're not going to make it.  I'd liked to have met you.  I'd be the one in the Titans cap!  Hahaha

Too soon?

Couldn't help it.  If we ever get to meet drinks are on me!

----------


## ukran1ans

> Sorry you're not going to make it.  I'd liked to have met you.  I'd be the one in the Titans cap!  Hahaha
> 
> Too soon?
> 
> Couldn't help it.  If we ever get to meet drinks are on me!


Ok, that was a cheap shot but I'll accept free Red Stripes under any circumstances  :Encouragement:

----------


## Celinda

> I certainly will!! 
> 
> I also just got my approval to enter Jamaica for my upcoming Oct 3 to 17th trip. I'll try to give a report of what's open or closed along beach road.


How is your trip?

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

It's very quiet, not many people on the beach. It's low / slow season and also with COVID, not much going on. Many beach restaurants are either closed or only open a few days of the week. Cafe Goa looked closed, Sunrise Club only open for food Friday thru Sunday. Keney's Italian is open and Coletta's is open, but take out only. NBCC restaurant only serving till 6 PM. Corner bar open and busy (no surprise there), all shops in town are open. I walked up the beach from NBCC to Treehouse last Friday, and most beach eateries were closed but maybe that was also due to the storm last week that dumped a whole lot of debris / seaweed on the beach. Cleanup was underway but it was a mess all over.

  the beach OCT 7: 

The beach Oct 13: 

Yes, there's a brand spanking new sand bar about 50 ft offshore. Mother nature at work, she did some beach rearranging last week.

----------


## Rumlover

Thanks for the update!! Where were you when you took the two beach pics??

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

> Thanks for the update!! Where were you when you took the two beach pics??


Negril Beach Club Condos.

----------


## Rumlover

Wow, looks like the waves were all the way up to Errols. The beach is absolutely beautiful in the last one. Looking forward to a few weeks at NBCC this February!!

----------


## billndonna

Wake up kiddies,the party is getting close now.Hope y'all have good covid tests and get that BAC level up to party size.See y'all on the 19th!!

----------


## Celinda

Our covid test are on Thursday the 29th!  11 more sleeps!!!!

----------


## 1966 Hippie

> Re: Nov 2020 RollCall... For Optimistis Only!!!
> Soon Come...
> 
> 11/17 - 12/2 1966 Hippie @ Fun Holiday
> 11/19 - 12/1 billndonna @ Fun Holiday
> 11/21 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
> 11/25 - 12/4 Rumlover
> 11/25 - 12/7 Robday95 @ Lemirage
> 11/25 - 12/22 Markj @ Legends
> ...


Have to cancel, unfortunately everyone is sick since last Sunday, video conferencing with primary care physician, too sick to go out. Staying at home if gets worse was told to go to hospital. Too much COVID-19 in New Jersey. Having coronary artery disease and COPD not WISE to travel anywhere. Hoping its just the flu. Hope to see everyone next year.

----------


## Rumlover

1966 Hippie, so sorry to hear you have to cancel. Hoping you have a very quick recovery!!

----------


## billndonna

Get the family well Hippie and have a great Thanksgiving,Our group will keep Fun Holiday well over entertained!!

----------


## dockelleyt

Just got my negative test result  another step closer   send in travel authorization tomorrow  ukrans1ans  I'll be wearing my bills shirt on Sundays so i have us covered !!!

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

So landed yesterday afternoon, long day, no sleep so crashed early. Took a walk down to Sunnyside this afternoon, things are picking up, but very SLOWLY. Quite a few more people here than in early October when I was here but not nearly enough, I'd say it's at about 30% or less of normal. This week and next will be crucial, it should start picking up now. Hopefully by holiday season it will be 50 to 70% of normal.  I know Vinnie's and Best in the West are still closed, Boat Bar supposed to open in a few days. Lots more vendors on the beach anticipating more of us regulars. I'll try to keep track of what's open (lots of places opening up now) but It's easier to list the ones that are closed. The beach, of course. has been "redistributed" a bit due to  the storms. No big deal.

----------


## ukran1ans

Soon Come...

11/29 - 12/18 irienegril

Honorable mention...

12/6 - 12/18 gregandkelly63 @ WS

Welcome Mon...

11/19 - 12/1 billndonna @ Fun Holiday
11/21 - 12/14 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
11/25 - 12/4 Rumlover
11/25 - 12/7 Robday95 @ Lemirage
11/25 - 12/22 Markj @ Legends
11/28 - 12/14 dockelleyt @ WS

Sad Go...

11/4 - 11/14 Gbv (& Bethy) @ Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
11/7 - 11/14 Celinda (& Mike) @ Fun Holiday

----------


## Rumlover

On our way!! Soon come!!

----------

